# New GW On-line storefront for 2008



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

I found this in my google alerts inbox

http://www.pr-inside.com/games-workshop-chooses-atg-to-conquer-r387155.htm




> Games Workshop Chooses ATG to Conquer Online
> Print article
> Refer to a friend
> © Business Wire 2008
> ...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I tend to wonder just how well this will work.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

So ordering from GW will be easier, i wounder if they will undercut there own stores, or attempt to match the prices of some of the other dealers. If so it may be a good thing, as long as there price is comparable to other sources. If not why bother?

Also begs the question if gw does this what will it mean for in store sales?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

New and flashy.... at the same crap prices as before. Maybe they will bring back their awesome selection of bits, probably not.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

aslong as htye dont go bankrupt


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That was a couple years ago that they where really up on hard time (4 years IIRC) and I think they have worked past that. Their market share has stablized a bit since then.


----------

